# HTPC  Linux Mediacenter



## Operator (15. Oktober 2011)

Heey ich hab mir einen schönen HTPC zusammengebastelt.
Nun fehlt mir leider das Kernstück, Die Software bzw das BS.
Viele benutzen ja das mediacenter von windows.
Doch ich möchte erstmal eine linux software ausprobieren weil sie denk ich mal variabler ist.

Welche Software empfehlt ihr die 
-TV 
-Blu Ray/DVD
- später streaming
gut umsetzt?

Erzählt mir von euren Erfahrung 
Was hat funktioniert was nicht.
Kopie von HTPC 10.10.2011, 17:23 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland das ist die verbaute Hardware


----------



## Dragonix (15. Oktober 2011)

Bluray (zumindest die mit dem unheimlich tollen Kopierschutz --> alle?) kannste knicken.

Ansonten spiel ich grad mit ähnlichen Gedanken, auch wenn ich mich nur für's Streaming interessiere.. wie wär's mit Mythbuntu? Könnt was für dich sein!


----------



## Operator (15. Oktober 2011)

Echt geht das nicht mit direkt abspielen ich dachte das hätte man jetzt schon geschafft. Auf rippen um sie abzuspielen hab ich auch keine Lust ... :/
Ja soweit ich gesehen hab gitbs für Linux hauptsächlich Mythtv und XMBC.


----------



## DooNeo (19. Oktober 2011)

Für Streaming könntest du auch mal MythTV (Mythbuntu, MythDora, MiniMyth) versuchen.


----------



## psuch (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich nutze XBMC, find ich absolut klasse. 

Kann auch eigentlich All das, was du benötigst.

Außer BluRay, das Thema kannst du (hoffentlich "noch") unter Linux komplett vergessen. Um eine BD abspielen zu können, musst Du die erst komplett rippen. Wer hat schon Lust seine gekauften BDs erst auf die Platte zu rippen, wenn man mal schnell einen Film anmachen will. Vor allem, wenn Besuch da ist  "Noch 45 Minuten..."


----------

